# Announcing "WhatsHerName"..



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

[/ATTACH]Why is this sweet little girl outside looking in? Welllll, she is Sir Winston's new little sister...and she is in season! Neither Sir Winston nor I are thrilled about that...another week to go! She is cut down, ears, everything...she is 4 years old, about the same as Sir Winston...she is Duncara Ballerina a Lowchen, she comes from France.






I was told she is bilingual and she is adapting well after a rocky start. Hopefully this will be the last photograph until she looks presentable.







I was really looking for a Havanese, but Lowchen were never far from my mind either lol...
A call name...not yet! Wanted to see her personality..so far she is a little Ballerina, standing on her back toes and twirling around when she sees something too high to reach..
Sorry to be so long winded...more on her later.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love her Flynn. As for long winded . . . quite the contrary, not long winded enough for all of us, I suspect. Congrats again on your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww Geri, you are wonderful to say so. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, COngratulations!!! How are the dogs getting along!?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! What is her story why France? just curious:ear:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What a sweet little face! How did you find her?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a sweetie! How does Sir Winston feel about her?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Sir Winston's huge smile in that first picture leads me to believe he is thrilled with his new sister.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Will try to answer all questions so far here....She is very sweet and Sir Winston thinks she is the greatest thing since sliced bred, because she is in season...thus keeping them apart. Not an ideal situation, but flight was already scheduled and she came into season at that time. When I first started researching Lowchen I found one of the oldest kennels, Duncara located in France, and started looking at lines..there were certain lines I liked and certain lines that worried me more than others regarding health problems/issues. I made friends with the owner of the Duncara line. She has much knowledge/insight into different European lines, etc. and had imported some to the US. Then I started looking again at the Havanese. I got SW as a result of looking at rescues, and love him to pieces. Then, I almost purchased a Havanese, but it did not work out...so in the meantime my friend decided to close out her kennel, due to her health...she had this one little girl who was the last of her original line and decided to sell her, I applied and got her. I do not know if I will breed her. There is one dog in the US which might work well with her lines..but I am not sure I will breed her period. She had a litter last fall. She may well just be a companion. I don't think I will show her as she needs tons of coat and I do not plan to restrict her playing with Sir Winston to grow coat...she will be allowed to just be a dog..so we will see what the future brings. Simply stated, I wanted her lines, but what I will do remains to be seen...and thought since she is older, it might be a good fit. 
It is difficult to name a dog or see the personality in such little time. I do have it narrowed down to a few names...but not sure yet. I know her personality will be different once she is through with her season...hoping SW will still love her...
It has been an ordeal keeping them apart...I am anxious to see them together..but since he was just neutered, have to keep them apart for a while..the vet said it was not positively safe for 6 months...duh!!
Hope this is one of those things that just happened at the right time...I still love the Havs..always will like both breeds, but I have to tell you Sir Winston is a jewel...wish I could bottle him!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, Flynn!!! Sir Winston does look like he is grinning from ear to ear! He is thinking 'Oh, how my Mom loves me; she brought me a new friend!' Your little girl has the sweetest face! I hope they will be the best of friends! Hope you do better with the name game than I have done!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so a French name would be appropriate  How exciting! I have just recently met a Lowchen a very beautiful one . Belongs to a Show dog judge here in Oregon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Flynn! Your Ballerina girl looks like a doll, even nekkid. Can't wait to see what she looks like with hair! Are you planning on doing the "Lowchen cut" on her, or more of a puppy cut look?

(But SW will always have top spot in our hearts!)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I love the lion clip, but will probably just leave that area a little shorter than the rest. It depends on how her coat grows...right now she does not even have a hair on her tail!!! Don't know if that was puppies playing with her or what...but whatever she will be fun. Thanks, can't wait to see what she looks like with hair too!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Flynn!!! Sir Winston does look like he is grinning from ear to ear! He is thinking 'Oh, how my Mom loves me; she brought me a new friend!' Your little girl has the sweetest face! I hope they will be the best of friends! Hope you do better with the name game than I have done!


Sir Winston is being very kind to his sister right now...hope it lasts. As for the names, that is the most difficult part, isn't it...hard to do until you get to know them! Maybe we will both come up with something soon...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Flynn and Sir Winston, congratulations! It will be fun to see photos of her as she grows her hair, and to hear about her characteristics!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for the welcome. I can't wait to see her coat, hope it does not take too long!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations, I love her sweet little face.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Flynn! She is cute as a button!:thumb:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Flynn, she has the sweetest face and with you working on her coat she is going to be so beautiful. SW's coat sure has grown and he is looking so handsome!! I can't wait to hear the stories of how they play together. He sure looks happy to have a girlfriend.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Flynn!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Flynn ,you're not lion about this? For a name, how about Arrow. As in Arrow Flynn LOL Congrats.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Dale, she may demolish SW's coat...but if so at least they will have fun...I do hope she gets a little bit of coat though..soon. Hope to see you soon too...need to get together with McGee too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Dave...I will tell her she will have a choice of name here and see which one she chooses LOL...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think she is heavier than your little Bella, at 11 lbs...but she is small next to Sir Winston...lol Thanks!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition. She is a cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn, she is a little doll! Abby and McGee are anxious to meet her, too!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

wow Flynn, what a pretty pup  CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am delighted to read the new ^_^

Kat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Hey Flynn ,you're not lion about this? For a name, how about Arrow. As in Arrow Flynn LOL Congrats.


Or from "Me and My Arrow"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is a cutie pie!! Congratulations on the new addition, you have to get a video of her ballerina twirl 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Me and My Arrow...like that...maybe Mia and my Arrow...I so far like Mia and Lolli but she might change my mind...she is a quick study and she is trying to tear Sir Winston's crate apart to get him out...seriously...she also wants so badly to play with the cats..she is going to be quite a personality I think...one more week of confinement for them..then I will know what she is really like I think...right now she is more a " Parisian Tart"...LOL...definitely a french lady of the night for Sir Winston... 
I will try to get a video of her twirling...with that skinned backside she really does look like she has on a tutu...(No, can't use that name as I think of Desmond..lol) Thanks to everyone for the welcome!!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Me and My Arrow...like that...maybe Mia and my Arrow...I so far like Mia and Lolli but she might change my mind...she is a quick study and she is trying to tear Sir Winston's crate apart to get him out...seriously...she also wants so badly to play with the cats..she is going to be quite a personality I think...one more week of confinement for them..then I will know what she is really like I think...right now she is more a " Parisian Tart"...LOL...definitely a french lady of the night for Sir Winston...
> I will try to get a video of her twirling...with that skinned backside she really does look like she has on a tutu...(No, can't use that name as I think of Desmond..lol) Thanks to everyone for the welcome!!!!


I like Lolli  actually, I see her as a Lolli ... don't know why, but I think better wait up to see what her fully personality is like after the heat


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> I like Lolli  actually, I see her as a Lolli ... don't know why, but I think better wait up to see what her fully personality is like after the heat


Thanks Kat, I agree, let her become her normal self, but already I see her RLH and showing so much energy, just hope I can convince her toys are good!!
Actually talked to long lost ex sister in law last night and she and her daughter live together and have two maltese. Of course I had to brag about knowing you and Crystal & Snowy...sent them a link to your videos...I know they will love them.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats! I think she is just adorable, whatever her name shall be!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love your dogs names!!! Thank you so much...will keep everyone posted!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! She is beautiful and I agree with the rest Sir Winston looks very pleased!!!!! There are two Lowchen's in Obedience both very different but both are \ from Taywil. We do need more pictures when the two can be safely together.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Let me know...probably is Don R. with his Lowchen, he has a puppy now also...??? I will get some photos, they are supervised playing now...I think it has almost come to a halt...hope so!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks Kat, I agree, let her become her normal self, but already I see her RLH and showing so much energy, just hope I can convince her toys are good!!
> Actually talked to long lost ex sister in law last night and she and her daughter live together and have two maltese. Of course I had to brag about knowing you and Crystal & Snowy...sent them a link to your videos...I know they will love them.


Does SW love toys? if so, that can be a starting point. If she was a follower in the doggie pack, like Crystal is (Snowy is the pack leader among his doggie grooup; Crystal is a natural follower), she will leaarn from him 

awwh so nice to catch up and reconnect with people we once were in contact with. And also nicer that they had a breed of pups that you are familiar with by now  the malts woof that they hope that they will enjoy their little videos.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations Flynn! Such wonderful news!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sox said:


> Congratulations Flynn! Such wonderful news!!


Need more pictures of Desi!!!!! Thanks, I still think his color is great!!! How is he doing?
Little WhatsHerName is playing with SW, he won't have a hair left, I am sure..but they are having fun...she will probably calm down once she is completely out of this season...I watch them closely...it is not very interesting to SW anymore..he just wants to play...thank goodness!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> Does SW love toys? if so, that can be a starting point. If she was a follower in the doggie pack, like Crystal is (Snowy is the pack leader among his doggie grooup; Crystal is a natural follower), she will leaarn from him
> 
> awwh so nice to catch up and reconnect with people we once were in contact with. And also nicer that they had a breed of pups that you are familiar with by now  the malts woof that they hope that they will enjoy their little videos.


Yes, Sir Winston loves all his toys and does not take the stuffing out of them...he will not share them with the cats, so I wonder , so far she pays no interest, but probably will once she thinks about more than love and food!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Flynn. I LOVE the markings on SW, and WhatsHerName is such a cutie. Can't wait to see more pics and to hear how wonderfully these two get along.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

JudyD said:


> Hi Flynn. I LOVE the markings on SW, and WhatsHerName is such a cutie. Can't wait to see more pics and to hear how wonderfully these two get along.


Thanks so much, Sir Winston is a mix of Shih Tzu and something, maybe Tibetan Terrier or Lowchen..they advertised him as a Hav/Shih Tzu mix...that is why I went to see him and he is why I brought him home...his markings are much like the TT and I love them too....he has become so very precious in a year that I can't imagine the sorrow of whomever lost him...he is unique and wonderful. My new little girl seems to like him!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, be verrrry careful of that HAIR..






... Sure, Sir Winston, I won't rip out more than a handful!!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the picture, we just don't get enough. Hint..Hint...Hint.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey, be verrrry careful of that HAIR..
> View attachment 36662
> ... Sure, Sir Winston, I won't rip out more than a handful!!:biggrin1:


haha..i love this Flynn  they look like so much FUN!!! I bet that they keep you busy


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Still NO name..*

Well, I thought for sure by now I would see something in her personality that "clicks"...she is the most difficult to name I have had...she stays on her back feet twirling and hoping she can hop up on the counter to get the cat's food. She does look like her AKC name...Ballerina.. I almost named her Paula, since she loves food so much...lol...One more week, that is my deadline...Twinkletoes is OUT...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Flynn - what cute photos of the two together! I have been trying to get one of my two together, but the whirling dervish won't hold still long enough. That top one looks like Sir W is telling her a secret or kissing her head - so cute. Do they spend a lot of time close like that??

Certainly know what you mean regarding the name dilemma!!


----------

